# Trailing sell orders



## arruga (4 October 2014)

Hi there
I have a question with regards to conditional orders....i have found nowhere a clear explanation as to what is the timeframe used in comparing share prices to trigger and execute the orders in bank share trading platforms for retail investors.
For example...if i set a trailing sell order with trigger of 5%
If the price goes up during the day, first 2%, then drops 3%, then up 2%, then down 4%, then up 1%, then down 4%.....so within the day, there were ups and downs at small increments...there wasn't a single drop higher than my trgger...the total downturn though was higher that my trigger.....what time scale does the conditional order look into ?  In order words, the 5% trigger i'm requesting is a 5% price difference between the price exactly when compared to the price exactly when ? 
Thanks,
a.


----------



## skyQuake (4 October 2014)

arruga said:


> Hi there
> I have a question with regards to conditional orders....i have found nowhere a clear explanation as to what is the timeframe used in comparing share prices to trigger and execute the orders in bank share trading platforms for retail investors.
> For example...if i set a trailing sell order with trigger of 5%
> If the price goes up during the day, first 2%, then drops 3%, then up 2%, then down 4%, then up 1%, then down 4%.....so within the day, there were ups and downs at small increments...there wasn't a single drop higher than my trgger...the total downturn though was higher that my trigger.....what time scale does the conditional order look into ?  In order words, the 5% trigger i'm requesting is a 5% price difference between the price exactly when compared to the price exactly when ?
> ...




In general, its a price compared to the high water mark. So if there's a price pullback ANYTIME from High -> Low of more than 5%, you'll be stopped out.
Though in practise, there are 'steps' that you specify. Every time the stock steps up x%, the reference price of the stop moves up x% as well.


----------



## burglar (4 October 2014)

My broker has this:



> Trailing Sell: Instruction to place a sell order at a Market price when the security price rises to or above a level you have set as your trail start price; and then experiences a fall equal to or greater than a trail stop value you have set.




Can't see different brokers having different conditions, but ...

Check the website.
If you are not clear, ring or email the trading room.
I am sure they will be helpful!


----------

